# Sydney, Australia (pictorial)



## Connery (Aug 24, 2013)

Sydney Opera House at night





From a ferry going to Manly Beach from Sydney











Wistfully wishing at  Watson's Bay (always a great place for photos) who knows who that person is, just seemed like she was deep in thought.










I was in the water at Palm Beach NSW in the winter time.





Will post more at another time.....


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2013)

You went to Sydney, Connery? I have been there once, went to the beach, can't remember which one, though. It wasn't very busy though.
Lots of people visit Sydney, I wish they'd come to Melbourne, though!


----------



## Connery (Aug 24, 2013)

Noomi said:


> You went to Sydney, Connery? I have been there once, went to the beach, can't remember which one, though. It wasn't very busy though.
> Lots of people visit Sydney, I wish they'd come to Melbourne, though!



Yes It was such a beautiful wondrous time....


----------



## Noomi (Aug 24, 2013)

I was there back in 2001, I think. For the 2001 New Year.


----------



## Connery (Aug 24, 2013)

I have been there more than once,  it is like a second home to me.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 25, 2013)

Been to Melbourne?


----------



## Saigon (Aug 25, 2013)

Sydney is a great city...so vibrant, such an amazing climate. 

There are few things to compete with the Manly ferry from Circular Quay.

That said - I would choose Melbourne for the food!!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 25, 2013)

Melbourne is great.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 25, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Melbourne is great.



I think it beats Sydney for the food...particularly the Viet Namese and Italian.

And I liked the landscape heading inland towards Hanging Rock. I haen't been along the Victoria coast, but I imagine that must be stunning, too.

And of course you have the tennis and the F1!

But Sydney feels bigger, brasher and has that gravitational pull of a genuinely great and global city that Melbourne understandably lacks a little.


----------



## yazi (May 29, 2014)

All the pics is good i like the Sydney in Australia because its my favorite and most beautiful city in the region and all the pics is attraction for the tourist..


----------



## Juell (Jun 3, 2014)

The Sydney Harbour Bridge is one of Australia's most well known and photographed landmarks. As well as it is the world's largest steel arch bridge with the top of the bridge standing 134 meters above the harbour. It is of the busiest place in Australia that offers stunning views of the water over the bridge. There are 200 stairs to the Pylon Lookout, 87 meters above mean sea level, but on the way up there are 3 levels of exhibits where you will discover the history and construction of the Sydney Harbour Bridge.


----------

